# Geheime World Bosse und ihre Verstecke



## Wolfner (1. November 2008)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne die geheimen World Bosse von WAR in diesem Thread hier zusammentragen. Diese Bosse befinden sich immer in geheimen Verstecken, etwas abseits der Schlachtfelder. Für das Aufsuchen von jedem dieser Verstecke gibt es einen Wälzereintrag in der Sparte Erkundung (Verstecke in den Ländern von X und Y). Hier die drei Bosse/Verstecke, die ich bisher gefunden habe:


*Verstecke in den Ländern von Imperium und Chaos*

*Region:* West-Praag
*Versteck:* Frostsplittergefängnis
*Zugangskoordinaten:* 29800;42700
*Wegbeschreibung:* Springt im südlichen West-Praag in den Fluss und schwimmt, vorbei an dem Wasserfall, an seinem Nordufer entlang, bis ihr zu einem kleinen Strand kommt. Nördlich dieses Strandes liegt der Eingang zum Frostsplittergefängnis (welches übrigens sehr gut aussieht).
*Boss:* Wutmalmer (Moloch des Khorne)
*Rang:* 40, Held, ein Schädel;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Region:* Norsca
*Versteck:* Versteck der Silbereiche
*Zugangskoordinaten:* 17500;24200
*Wegbeschreibung:* Folgt von Thorshafn aus dem Fluss stromabwärts Richtung Meer. Am rechten Ufer werdet ihr bald einen Strand entdecken. Bei den Zugangskoordinaten findet ihr einen hohlen, umgestürzten Baumstamm. Klettert diesen hinauf und ihr steht auf einem Hügel. Wendet euch nach rechts und stellt euch auf einen zweiten umgestürzten Baumstamm. Von diesem aus könnt ihr auf verschiedene Baumstümpfe springen. Habt ihr diesen Parkour passiert findet ihr einen dritten umgeknickten Baum. Klettert diesen hinauf und ihr findet euch in Silbereiches Versteck wieder.
*Boss:* Silbereiche (Baumschrat)
*Rang:* 40, Held, ein Schädel;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Verstecke in den Ländern von Hochelfen und Dunkelelfen*

*Region:* Caledor
*Versteck:* Versteck von Fesitt
*Zugangskoordinaten:* 33300;35700
*Wegbeschreibung:* Passiert die Statue des Eroberers im RvR-Gebiet und überquert die Brücke Richtung Ordnungskriegslager. Nach einigen Metern Aufstieg seht ihr links von euch eine Platte die über die Schlucht ragt und auf der anderen Seite eine Platte welche von der anderen Seite aus herüberragt. Ein Katzensprung und ihr steht auf der anderen Seite der Schlucht, direkt vor Fesitts Versteck.
*Boss:* Fesitt (Rattenoger)
*Rang:* 40, Held, ein Schädel;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Verstecke in den Ländern von Zwergen und Grünhäuten*

*Region:* Nachtfeuerpass
*Versteck:* Versteck des Torklers
*Zugangskoordinaten:* 4500;25500
*Wegbeschreibung:* Erklimmt den Hang am südwestlichen Rand des Nachtfeuerpass-RvR-Gebietes (mit Blick auf Priesterstadt). Passiert den Zwergenturm. An der linken Felswand findet ihr einen kleinen Aufstieg zu einer verlassenen Schienenbrücke. Springt über die Pfeiler der Brücke auf die andere Seite hinüber und wendet euch nach links. Dort findet ihr das Versteck des Torklers.
*Boss:* Torkler (Riesenskelett)
*Rang:* 31, Held;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Region:* Bluthornberg
*Versteck:* Versteck des Wanstschleim
*Zugangskoordinaten:* 53500;45000
*Wegbeschreibung:* Folgt dem Fluss vom Ork Kapitel 2 Richtung Norden bis ihr die erste Brücke erreicht (auf welcher normalerweise Zwerge gegen Orks kämpfen). Zu eurer Rechten seht ihr ein Tal. Betretet dieses Tal und geht solange nach Westen wie nur möglich. Dort findet ihr ein Ork-Lager und nördlich davon eine Zwergenstatue. In der Nähe der Zwergenstatue findet ihr am felsigen Westhang des Tals einen Aufstieg. Folgt diesem und ihr steht vor Nerx Wanstschleims Versteck.
*Boss:* Nerx Wanstschleim (Nachtgoblin)
*Rang:* 40, Held, ein Schädel;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Region:* Kadrin-Tal
*Versteck:* Versteck des Fleischfetzers
*Zugangskoordinaten:* 3300;32200
*Wegbeschreibung:* Geht im RvR-Gebiet zu Gromrils Abzweigung. Passiert den verlassenen Güterzugbahnhof in westliche Richtung. Links neben einem Tunnel werdet ihr einen Hang entdecken. Wenn ihr diesen Hang hinaufsteigt findet ihr den Eingang zum Versteck des Fleischfetzers. Dieser wurde jedoch durch ein automatisches, dampfbetriebenes Tor von den Zwergen fest verschlossen. Ihr müsst drei Ventile in der richtigen Reihenfolge betätigen um den kaputten Mechanismus des Tores wieder in Gang zu setzen. Das erste Ventil befindet sich unten im Tal, links neben dem Tunnel (direkt am Aufstieg), das zweite befindet sich am Hang selbst und das dritte rechts vom Eingang der Mine. Habt ihr alle drei betätigt könnt ihr die Mine betreten und dem Dämon darin die Hölle heiß machen!
*Boss:* Kyreia Sek (Dämonette des Slaanesh)
*Rang:* 40, Held, ein Schädel;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Falls ihr auch Bosse oder Verstecke gefunden habt, immer her damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
Wolfner



//Update:
Bild des Frostsplittergefängnisses hinzugefügt.


----------



## !k0m1k3r! (1. November 2008)

Find ich mal ne nette idee. Würde ja auch etwas dazu beitragen hab aber noch keine Bosse gefunden.


----------



## Devult (1. November 2008)

http://www.warhammermovies.com/movieview.php?id=343

Ein Video in dem ein paar 40 Worldbosse gezeigt werden.
Ist ganz lustig, weiß aber nicht mehr ob auch gezeigt wird wo die bosse genau zu finden sind. (Ist schon eine weile her das ich es gesehen habe.)


----------



## HGVermillion (1. November 2008)

Also beim Fressit war ich schon, jedenfalls in der höhle, bin ich durch zufall gelandet als ich im RvR gebiet abgestürtz bin, leider was das dämliche Vieh nicht daheim.


----------



## WAR_FAN (1. November 2008)

nette idee muss mir gleich mal den 30er aanguggn


----------



## Wolfner (2. November 2008)

Update:

*Verstecke in den Ländern von Imperium und Chaos*
Silbereiche (ein Boss aus dem Video) hinzugefügt!


/Update:

*Verstecke in den Ländern von Zwergen und Grünhäuten*
Nerx Wanstschleim (ein weiterer Boss aus dem Video) hinzugefügt!


//Update:

*Verstecke in den Ländern von Imperium und Chaos*
Kyreia Sek hinzugefügt!


----------



## [DM]Zottel (3. November 2008)

In Chrace bei den Dunkelefen - ganz im Süden, ungefähr Mitte Karte in den Bergen drin ist ne Höhle mit noch nem 40er. Leider weder Screen Shot noch Koords aufgeschrieben.

Aber mal ein anderes Thema. Wir haben neulich 3 Stück von den lvl 40 Helden besucht. Ne 6er Gruppe aus lvl 28-34 Chars. Es gab zwar für das Betreten der Verstecke nen Wälzereintrag, aber das Töten der Helden bringt nichts. Kein Eintrag, keine guten Drops. Der erste Boss hat noch ein grünes Schrottteil gedropped was ein lvl 39 Schmuckstück ergab (entspricht durchschnittlichen Drops von Gegnern im T4). Die anderne 2 Bosse haben nur weis bzw. grau gedropped.

Bei einem Gespräch mit dem GM haben wir dann erfahren dass hinter den Bossen de Stink Normale Droptable für lvl 40 Champs hängt. Einen wirklichen Anreiz gibts also nicht, warum auch die Gruppe nach dem 3. Boss sich aufgelöst hat und wieder ins open RvR gezogen ist.

- Die Gegner selber sind langweiliges Tank & Spank (teilweise höhere Damagespitzen, das wars)
- Drops gibts ned
- Wälzer Eintrag gibts fürs reinschlappen in die Höhle, nicht für den Kill

Vielleicht wird da ja noch was geändert, aber im Moment sind die Boss zwar nett zum anschauen, aber sonst nix besonderes. Der Weg dahin ist allerdings schon lustig. Bei dem Versteckboss in Norsca fühlt man sich beim Hüpfen auf den Baumstümpfen etwas an Jump & Run Games erinnert. 100 Punkte für den Weg. Hätte auch den Wälzereintrag "Super Mario Fan" lustig gefunden wenn man es geschafft hat zum Versteck :-)


----------



## Gumja (3. November 2008)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1178016' date='3.11.2008, 09:00']
> In Chrace bei den Dunkelefen - ganz im Süden, ungefähr Mitte Karte in den Bergen drin ist ne Höhle mit noch nem 40er. Leider weder Screen Shot noch Koords aufgeschrieben.
> 
> Aber mal ein anderes Thema. Wir haben neulich 3 Stück von den lvl 40 Helden besucht. Ne 6er Gruppe aus lvl 28-34 Chars. Es gab zwar für das Betreten der Verstecke nen Wälzereintrag, aber das Töten der Helden bringt nichts. Kein Eintrag, keine guten Drops. Der erste Boss hat noch ein grünes Schrottteil gedropped was ein lvl 39 Schmuckstück ergab (entspricht durchschnittlichen Drops von Gegnern im T4). Die anderne 2 Bosse haben nur weis bzw. grau gedropped.
> ...



Würde jeder dieser Bosse, bei der momentanen Spawnrate, etwas besonderes droppen, gäbe es
a) inzwischen mindestens 20 Webseiten, die eine detalierte und logischerweise "einfache" Anleitung zeigen würden, wie man hinkommt und wie man den Boss legt!
b) inzwischen im AH schon eine Flutwelle dieser Items, da es mit Sicherheit ein paar Gruppen gäbe, die diese Spots farmen würden.. auf jedem Server...
c) inzwischen mit Sicherheit die ersten Heulpostings der Leute die zu so einem Spot wollen, aber nicht hinkommen, weil der ja gerade von ner anderen Gruppwe abgefarmt wird...


Das sind einfach "Orte" die Explorer entdecken können und nicht nach ANleitung mal eben ablaufen wollen...
Wer darauf kein Bock hat, solls nicht machen... und genau DESHALB haben die Bosse auch kein besonderen Loot und keinen besonderen ANreiz Itemgeile WoW Kiddis anzulocken...
Es gibt n Wälzereintrag dafür, dass man den "Ort" des Bosses gefunden hat. Das langt vollkommen für die, die gerne Landschaften erkunden. Solche Spieler gibts nämlich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aixem (3. November 2008)

Finds aber auchn bissel schade das rein garnix gedroppt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hätten se wenigsten nen vernünftigen Wälzer Eintrag machen können....


----------



## Batzenbaer (3. November 2008)

Gute Idee.
Werd denen mal bei Gelegenheit nen Besuch abstatten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (3. November 2008)

Gumja schrieb:


> Würde jeder dieser Bosse, bei der momentanen Spawnrate, etwas besonderes droppen, gäbe es
> a) inzwischen mindestens 20 Webseiten, die eine detalierte und logischerweise "einfache" Anleitung zeigen würden, wie man hinkommt und wie man den Boss legt!
> b) inzwischen im AH schon eine Flutwelle dieser Items, da es mit Sicherheit ein paar Gruppen gäbe, die diese Spots farmen würden.. auf jedem Server...
> c) inzwischen mit Sicherheit die ersten Heulpostings der Leute die zu so einem Spot wollen, aber nicht hinkommen, weil der ja gerade von ner anderen Gruppwe abgefarmt wird...
> ...



Man hätte den Eintrag für den Wälzer auch zweiteilen können wie ne PQ. Höhle gefunden Teil 1, Boss gelegt Teil 2. So aber sind die Bosse zwar nett, aber es fehlt halt der Anreiz sie zu legen. Selbst ein interessanter Encounter hätte schon gereicht, aber nach 3 Mal Tank & Spank hatte echt keiner mehr Lust. (Der Boss In Norsca kann ich aber wegen dem Jump & Run um hinzukommen nur empfehlen, ist echt lustig)


----------



## Wolfner (3. November 2008)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1178509' date='3.11.2008, 11:49']
> Man hätte den Eintrag für den Wälzer auch zweiteilen können wie ne PQ. Höhle gefunden Teil 1, Boss gelegt Teil 2. So aber sind die Bosse zwar nett, aber es fehlt halt der Anreiz sie zu legen. Selbst ein interessanter Encounter hätte schon gereicht, aber nach 3 Mal Tank & Spank hatte echt keiner mehr Lust. (Der Boss In Norsca kann ich aber wegen dem Jump & Run um hinzukommen nur empfehlen, ist echt lustig)




Der größte Anreiz bei diesen Bossen liegt dabei, sie einerseits zu finden und andererseits (so es denn versperrt ist) ihr Versteck zu öffnen.
Es gibt bspw. ein Versteck, welches noch nie jemand aufgekriegt hat, weil das Rätsel davor zu komplex ist (Lair of the Defiler).
Am zufriedenstellendsten ist soetwas natürlich, wenn man es selber schafft. Daher werde ich künftig einige Teile der Wegbeschreibung als Spoiler markieren.

Maßgeblich verbesserten Drop würde ich nicht in deren Loottable einfügen, da WAR immernoch ein PvP-Spiel ist und für PvE-Drops gibt es die wesentlich schwieriger erreichbaren Bosse in den Dungeons. Würde man den Loottable der World Bosse nun anheben, würde keiner mehr in die Instanzen gehen (ausser eben Leute die sich das ganze gerne ansehen würden, so wie es nun bei den World Bossen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Was einen an diesen Bossen reizen soll, ist eher der Forscherdrang.

Ein Wälzereintrag fürs Legen wäre jedoch nicht übel, obwohl mir persönlich schon der Eintrag für das Versteck und die kleine dazu abgelieferte Geschichte als Belohnung reicht.


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (4. November 2008)

Hmm ich weiß nicht ob es hier hin gehört, aber was befindet sich hinter dieser Tür und wie zum Toifel (neue geringere Gottheit), geht die Tür auf. Habe es später zusammen mit einer Elfe und einem Zwerg ersucht, aber nada. Also das mit den Podesten weiß ich schon.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fortuneNext (4. November 2008)

In irgendeiner Hochelfenhöhle gabs auch noch einen, weiss aber nicht mehr genau...

Eigentlich sind diese Bosse auf ORVR-Realms sehr sinnlos, da man dort permanent Chaoschicken ist...


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (4. November 2008)

Haegr@Ysera schrieb:


> Hmm ich weiß nicht ob es hier hin gehört, aber was befindet sich hinter dieser Tür und wie zum Toifel (neue geringere Gottheit), geht die Tür auf. Habe es später zusammen mit einer Elfe und einem Zwerg ersucht, aber nada. Also das mit den Podesten weiß ich schon.



Du musst es nochmals da versuchen wenn ihr im Bestiz aller Schlachtfeldziele seid. Wenn denn alle auf den Plattformen stehen müsste es eigentlich aufgehen.


----------



## 1mperator (4. November 2008)

/update

Ich mach das nun aus dem Kopf also lasst Gnade vor Recht ergehen. 

In Ellyron gibt es einen wenn man beim unteren Elfenlager den Fluß entlagn schwimmt, vor der öffentlichen Quest gibt es einen Wasserfall und einen kleinen Durchdang. Wenn man den hindurch schwimmt findet man auch einen LvL 40 Held.


----------



## Ebon (4. November 2008)

Versteck von Morra

Nordland
Gefund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)
33638, 61440

Etwas schwimmen und dann von Fels zu Fels springen, schnell erkennt man dann nen höhleneingang wo massen an Wölfen drine rumhängen, leider konnt ich selber nicht nachschauen da wo ich es entdenkt habe ich gerade mal 11 war.


----------



## Wolfner (4. November 2008)

Haegr@Ysera schrieb:


> Hmm ich weiß nicht ob es hier hin gehört, aber was befindet sich hinter dieser Tür und wie zum Toifel (neue geringere Gottheit), geht die Tür auf. Habe es später zusammen mit einer Elfe und einem Zwerg ersucht, aber nada. Also das mit den Podesten weiß ich schon.



Ich hab hier eine kleine Übersetzung aus dem Englischen angefertigt, die eventuell weiterhilft (Hammerwiki):



> _Viele User haben berichtet, dass der Zugang zu diesem Versteck im Moment fehlerhaft ist._
> 
> Um in das Versteck zu gelangen muss mindestens ein Abkömmling jeder Rasse der eigenen Fraktion anwesend sein. Jede Person muss auf dem *richtigen* Stein ausserhalb stehen, damit die Tür sich entsperrt und öffnet. Man merkt, ob eine Person auf dem richtigen Stein steht, wenn diese eine leichte, wirbelnde Aura um sich vernehmen kann. Sobald alle drei Personen auf dem richtigen Stein stehen öffnet sich das Tor für fünf Minuten und jeder kann das Versteck betreten. Sobald sich das Tor wieder schließt, kann man zwar aus dem Versteck hinaus, aber solange nichtmehr hinein bis man die Öffnungsprozedur wiederholt. Wenn der Boss im Versteck besiegt ist, gibt es eine 15-minütigen Abklingzeit bis er wieder erscheint und die Spieler erneut das Versteck betreten können. Es gibt auch eine fünfminütige Abklingzeit um die Öffnungsprozedur wiederholen zu können, nachdem das Tor sich geschlossen hat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Araumyr (4. November 2008)

Hier gibts dann mal ne Sammlung von Worldbossen mit Wegbeschreibung:

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/redirector....m%2Fwiki%2FLair


----------



## Mika75 (6. November 2008)

... alles was Stinkzahn der Kotzer von seinem Wärter übriglies, waren eine Kette und ein Schuh!

Versteck von Stinkzahn dem Kotzer befindet sich in Ellyrion ca. 54.000/42.500, es führt vom
Fluss her ein kleiner Höhleneingang.

Gruß
Mika


----------



## softcake_orange (6. November 2008)

Um das hier aktuell zu halten, muss man jedes Mal den ganzen thread durchlesen um zu sehen, ob es nicht bereits gepostet wurde. Das gibt nix...

btw:

*Hinrik Girftlied
Lv. 17 Held
Postition: 6226, 41042
Ostland

Metoh
Position: 9585, 4342
Lv. 40 Held 
Land der Trolle*


----------



## Khorgarjin (6. November 2008)

Mal ne Frage zu den World Bossen, wozu sind die denn da? Es stehen ja da einige im Tier 1 rum, gut ne nette Idee. Aber auf einem Open RVR, frag ich mich gerade wozu die da rum stehen? Ich meine ob sie ne Hühnerfront dort was anrichten kann bezweifel ich.


----------



## Mika75 (6. November 2008)

... wir organisierten heute eine Gruppe aus Gilden- sowie Allianzmitgliedern und statteten dem Frostsplitter-
gefängniss einen kleinen Besuch ab. Wie manche wissen befinden sich dort, 8 im Kreis angeordnete Türen. Als
wir den dort befindlichen Helden getötet haben, öffnete sich nach kurzem die zweite Tür und es tauchte ein neuer
Held auf. Ruckzuck töteten wir einen Helden nach dem anderen, insgesamt 5 Stück. Dann allerdings stand die
ganze Geschichte. 5 Türen waren offen, 3 noch geschlossen und es erschien kein Held mehr.

Um weitere Informationen zu erhalten eröffneten wir ein Ticket zum Support. Leider gab uns der freundliche GM
auch keinen wirklich brauchbaren Input, ob der von uns vorgefundene Sachverhalt korrekt wäre.
Er versprach sie würden es "untersuchen" mehr war nicht zu erfahren. Ich vermute es ist leider verbuggt. 
Schade eigentlich, hat wirklich Spaß gemacht.

Vielleicht hat es den einen oder anderen ja interessiert und ich würde mich über mehr verborgene Orte
freuen.

Gruß
Mika


----------



## Woe (27. Dezember 2008)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde gerne die geheimen World Bosse von WAR in diesem Thread hier zusammentragen. Diese Bosse befinden sich immer in geheimen Verstecken, etwas abseits der Schlachtfelder. Für das Aufsuchen von jedem dieser Verstecke gibt es einen Wälzereintrag in der Sparte Erkundung (Verstecke in den Ländern von X und Y). Hier die drei Bosse/Verstecke, die ich bisher gefunden habe:
> 
> ...





Es gibt bei diesem Mob noch weitere "Siegel" diese öffnen sich manchmal nach und nach.

1 Moloch
2 Zerfleischer
3 Chaos Garg.
4 Slanesh Demonete
5 Seuchenbestie
6 Seuchenhüter
7 Unbekannt

Ein Siegel / Tür ist immer offen!!! Warum sich nicht immer die weiteren Siegel öffnen ist mir unbekannt.

Es braucht aber auch Zeit, bis sich das nächste Siegel öffnet. Spawnzeit zwischen 1-15min.



################################################


*Verstecke in den Ländern von Imperium und Chaos*

*Region:* Land der Trolle
*Versteck:* 
*Zugangskoordinaten:* 9200;3100
*Wegbeschreibung:* begebt euch an den oberen Rand der Karte, ein kleiner See mit ein paar Eisinseln und einem Troll namens Kaltschnapp(bringt eintrag bei kill) erwarten euch dort. Dann springt an den Eisvorsprüngen hoch. Dort erwartet euch Metho der Yeti.
*Boss:* Metho (Yeti)
*Rang:* 40, Held, ein Schädel;


*Region:* Chaos Wüste
*Versteck:* 
*Zugangskoordinaten:* 3400;4000
*Wegbeschreibung:* Begebt euch zum Nord Bo in RvR Gebiet in der Chaos Wüste. Nun Müsst ihr über Mauerruinen auf einen höhere Ebene kommen. Dort ist eine Höhle welche von unserem WB bewohnt wird.
*Boss:* *** (Chaostroll)
*Rang:* 40, Held, ein Schädel;


*Verstecke in den Ländern von Zwergen und Orks*

*Region:* Nachtfeuerpass
*Versteck:* Versteck des Ravack
*Zugangskoordinaten:* 9200;3100
*Wegbeschreibung:*Begebt euch an den oberen Rand der Karte, dort führt dann nach ein paar Stachelsquiks eine Schräge den Berg hoch, danach noch 2 Sprünge und Ihr seid da..
*Boss:* Ravack (Lindwyrm)
*Rang:* 40, Held, ein Schädel;


----------



## Teal (29. Dezember 2008)

Meine Fundsachen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier gibts btw eine Liste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asardo (5. Januar 2009)

Frage hat schon wer den Weltboss in Ostland loc 8 / 62 gemacht. und weis einer wie man das tor aufbekommt. ist was mit gräbern?

mfg
catani


----------



## Stancer (5. Januar 2009)

Lohnen die sich mittlerweile eigentlich ? Also bis vor kurzem gaben die ja weder Wälzereinträge noch dropten die irgendwas besonderes.


----------



## Lunafire (5. Januar 2009)

Droppen jetzt pro Held 1-3 blaue Level 39 Items, die Teils sehr nett sind. Alles auch BoE.

Frostsplittergefängiss is immer noch bugged, maximal 6 der 8 Helden spawnen. Der Kommandant noch nicht.


----------



## Dodelik (19. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

anbei der Link zu einer Seite mit einer Map der WAR Welt.

Sehr interessant weil dort Helden / Wälzereinträge / Wälzer-Taktiken usw aufgeführt sind und wie man diese bekommt.

Auf jeden fall einen Blick wert !


gruß

PS:..ajo der Link...

http://map.war-blutrausch.de/stats.html


----------



## Homunc (6. Februar 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> *Region:* Norsca
> *Versteck:* Versteck der Silbereiche
> *Zugangskoordinaten:* 17500;24200
> *Wegbeschreibung:* Folgt von Thorshafn aus dem Fluss stromabwärts Richtung Meer. Am rechten Ufer werdet ihr bald einen Strand entdecken. Bei den Zugangskoordinaten findet ihr einen hohlen, umgestürzten Baumstamm. Klettert diesen hinauf und ihr steht auf einem Hügel. Wendet euch nach rechts und stellt euch auf einen zweiten umgestürzten Baumstamm. Von diesem aus könnt ihr auf verschiedene Baumstümpfe springen. Habt ihr diesen Parkour passiert findet ihr einen dritten umgeknickten Baum. Klettert diesen hinauf und ihr findet euch in Silbereiches Versteck wieder.
> ...



Also ich komme beim letzten Baum-Stumpf nicht auf den 3. Baumstamm rauf. Jeder Sprung wird geblockt.
Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------

